

Writing fiction with GURPS - cupertinobabe
http://michaelmaurer.net/archives/2009/05/09/writing_fiction_with_gurps/index.html

======
digispaghetti
Something that people might not realised, but the Fallout series of games was
originally based on GURPS, although Steve Jackson and Interplay fell out so it
was never used in the end.

Here is a usenet post from 1997 detailing it:
[http://groups.google.com/group/comp.sys.ibm.pc.games.rpg/msg...](http://groups.google.com/group/comp.sys.ibm.pc.games.rpg/msg/e29c8f44ce9f4fa1?pli=1)

